
Mozilla breaks our hearts, adds DRM to Firefox - webjunkie
http://boingboing.net/2014/05/14/mozilla-breaks-our-hearts-add.html
======
jensnockert
I don't like DRM, but Mozilla isn't forcing it down your throat either. How is
a plugin (the Adobe EME thingy) that isn't installed by default that you can
download to decode encrypted video, worse than the current situation where we
have to download a plugin to decode encrypted video (Flash, Silverlight)?

Sure, it isn't better, but it isn't worse either. If you use another browser
you don't even have the choice, then Google or Microsoft makes that choice for
you.

~~~
kijin
As far as the implementation goes, I believe it's more or less the same as
Flash and Silverlight.

But EME has an advantage that Flash and Silverlight don't have: it has W3C's
stamp of approval. That makes it much more difficult for people to argue
against using it.

------
stewbrew
It isn't Mozilla that breaks my heart but "Netflix, Hulu, BBC iPlayer, Amazon
Video, and other services". On the other hand, it was something to be expected
... And what would you need a fast lane for if it were not for distributing
commercial content over the internet to a well defined group of paying
receivers as an alternative to traditional technologies. Unfortunately, the
Internet is grown up now and moved out of its parents' house.

------
viseztrance
It's funny how their newly appointed CEO resigned over a donation made years
ago, yet the community backlash for supporting DRM has been underwhelming.
Flash is dead. Now meet the new boss. Same as the old boss.

~~~
ripb
>It's funny how their newly appointed CEO resigned over a donation made years
ago, yet the community backlash for supporting DRM has been underwhelming.

Because the initial backlash came from vacuous, self-righteous social justice
keyboard warriors whose time is spent fighting gender wars online.

There's just no feel good factor, no high horse to ride in on, involved in
giving out about DRM.

~~~
nemof
you know, I'd be proud if someone called me a social justice keyboard warrior.
There's zero wrong with giving a fuck.

~~~
noxxten
except when you're giving a fuck for all the wrong reasons. If all those
keyboard warriors lashed out at the FCC over it's net neutrality proceedings
recently, they would be overwhelmed. Whatever though, keyboard warriors will
die off when the websites they've been arguing on aren't in the "fast lane"
and take ten minutes to load a page.

